# Safari - History Recovery



## big_papa (Dec 3, 2005)

First post here and feel kinda dumb asking but...

Is there anyway to "Recover/Restore" History in Safari  after a user as actually chosen to Clear History under the History menu item?

I ask mainly because I've just added a new desktop to our household and I'm curious as of why someone keeps clearing the history. I'd like to be able to look back at the past few days activity to determine how I need to administer the accounts, and most importantly, what type of parental control actions I need to take.

I'm using Safari 2.0.2 on a Power Mac G5 Dual 2.3GHz, running OS X 10.4.3.

thanks in advance,
-b


----------



## LovesMacs (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi B 

To "recover" a Cleared History Trail...  I'm not sure about how to do that, but you might find some useful information here:
Choosing which websites users can view
If you have an administrative account on a computer, you can control which websites users can view in Safari. Users will be able to view only those websites that are in the bookmarks bar. In addition, they will not be able to enter web addresses in the address field, use the Google search field, or modify any of the bookmarks.


Log in as the user, and open Safari.
Choose Safari > Preferences, click Security, and deselect "Enable parental controls."
Enter an administrator's name and password when asked.

Add bookmarks for the websites you want the user to visit in the Bookmarks Bar. Remove all other bookmarks from the Bookmarks Bar.
When you're done, choose Safari > Preferences, click Security, and select "Enable parental controls."

When you add a page to the Bookmarks Bar, the user will be able to visit any page on that site. For example, if you add a bookmark for http://www.apple.com/index.html, the user will be able to visit any page at apple.com, and not just index.html.

While you're still logged in as the user, try to access the sites you want that user to view, so you can make sure the user can still view them. For example, some web pages don't display content but transfer you automatically to a page on a different site. If you want a user to view that content, both sites (the original site and the site you're transferred to) must be in the bookmarks bar.

Parental controls does not prevent a user from viewing websites in other browsers. To prevent a user from using other web browsers, use the Accounts pane in System Preferences to set up the parental controls for Finder & System, and choose the applications the user can open.

I looked up Parental Controls in the Safari Help Viewer...  If a user is Clearing the History Trail, then they obviously don't want their tracks to be viewed?  Using the Accounts pane in System Prefs as mentioned previously can assist you with this issue.

Carolyn


----------



## bobw (Dec 3, 2005)

You coul use Herodotus to record History so you can view it even after someone deletes it.

Or BrowseBack

But there's no way to recover browser history once it's deleted.


----------



## sgould (Dec 3, 2005)

Can the security feature prevent them switching on "Private browsing"?


----------



## bobw (Dec 3, 2005)

Don't know, give it a try to find out.


----------

